# Hi everyone, glad to be part of the community!



## Artifex 28 (Jul 3, 2011)

And greetings from Finland, Helsinki/Virrat!

I am rather new to virtual music, although I am already 29. I have a degree from computer sciences and actually worked as system specialist for few years, but I found out that this was not the life I wanted to live. So I applied to a school in Virrat (a small town in Finland, around 300km north of Helsinki) that orientates in digital sound and commercial music. After the first year (of four) I can say I am absolutely loving it!

About my musical history... I have played piano since I was something like 6-7. Until the age of 12 I played classical piano under private teacher, but when puberty kicked in I decided to rebe...quit just to find out that I am actually playing twice as much than I did before! At that time I actually composed my first song. I named the song more than 15 years later as Jacqueline and as the song felt like a beginning I´d like to even share it.  Link is --> http://pride.loukku.org/Jacqueline.mp3 (HERE) (live recording from ~2001 with MIDI , no quantization or any effects etc, I really should play this again with some up to date gear!)

At the age of 18 I applied to a pop/jazz-school for a single semester, but as travelling took nearly one hour there and another out, I decided not to continue it further but instead keep playing to my own joy. :roll: 

This leads to the fact that I am NOT very technical player so making music via computers is a natural way to expand my physical capabilities! :D

I would say my strongest field is a "strong ear for what works", what has an impact. I have always thought that music is a way to transfer emotions. Through this I have actually focused on the music and not the lyrics for example.

My dream for the future would be pretty much the same that it is for everyone else here - to make a living through composing music to whatever needs. 

You can find some of my music from Soundcloud in case you are interested.

Artifex 28 on Soundcloud (be sure to click the links to get a description instead of just playing )

Oh yes, and I am extremely interested (and what I have heard, pretty good as well) as a voice talent!


----------



## maraskandi (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome Kalle!!

I've been to Virrat, I wrote a short story that my friend Valtteri turned into a short film. We went to pick up some of the filming equipment at a school in Virrat which he had gone to...

Really enjoyed your track Fade Away.


----------



## Artifex 28 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks maraskandi! I think Fade Away is rather amateur stuff, but certainly a start!


----------



## maraskandi (Jul 4, 2011)

Nonsense, I'd hope you got a good mark for that work! It's gd stuff kinda All Saints meets Massive Attack, plenty of people could fall in love with that track I reckon.


I can spend plenty of time loathing my own music until I'm reminded by kind people that I am being particularly hard on myself...


Start following people on soundcloud and get your tunes posted in different groups, you're bound to get nice comments and meet good folk


----------



## Artifex 28 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hah!  Well that´s nice to hear!

I am also new to Soundcloud, just registered few weeks ago, so mind my stupid question below...

You said that I should get my "tunes posted in different groups", what does that mean?


----------

